# Best peptide for fat loss



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

What combo of peptides do you use ?

What are your experiences ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Not sure personally. There might be some useful info in the linked thread. I considered a stack a while ago but they didn't seem radically cheaper than gh. Plus they have to be pinned 3 times daily around meals so I decided to skip them

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257314-a-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/?do=embed


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Sasnak. Aplication of 3 or more times per day is putting me off as well. Impossible for me.

I consider fragment 176-191 pre cardio in the morning.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

The main action of Peptides is to help maintain muscle mass while losing fat , they do not burn fat themselves.

Using GHRP and GHRH alongside fasted cardio is one effective way of maintaining muscle mass while losing fat.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Pscarb

I have always understood that the peptides indirectly cause a release of fat into the bloodstream where it can be used/"burnt" as fuel, but there still needs to be an energy demand for this to happen so one still needs to do some work to burn the fat.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> *Peptides do "burn" fat to a degree just as synthetic GH does through the release of IGF-1*, although as with GH the changes are not dramatic plus far more inconvenient with peptides due to the frequency of injections........
> 
> Peptides will do everything that synthetic GH does without the negative impact on natural release that comes with synthetic GH, the difference is you can get the effect from GH with one injection a day or even EOD, with peptides it has to be 5 x a day to see real difference and that is every day.....which many are just not prepared to do.......


 This bit, sounded like the IGF-1 burns fat itself.

I was thinking I had forgotten something; it has been I while since I read up on Peptides.

Glad my understanding is correct, I have started to forget some of the stuff I learnt on Dat`s forum


----------



## Mira (Nov 7, 2020)

Has anyone ever heard how peptides affect the female body and fat burning? I'm a bodybuilder, I want to try some kind of a new booster. I am afraid a bit of some injection, if there are pills then for me it`s an easier topic to think about and make the decision. My sports nutritionist says that I must be very careful with the choice of the trading company as well in order of avoiding substandard goods or fake which is not rare in this industry of sports supplements, I asked her for a piece of advice but she hasn`t used it, so I was just scrolling results in google search for some good supplier of peptides, on some source I found pretty comprehensive information about all details of using, storing, doses, how to mix it properly, but also I read I need some other products to take with peptides, like special bacteriostatic water https://paradigmpeptides.com/product/bacteriostatic-water-buy-from-paradigm-peptides/ I have doubts if I need it. What do you think, do I need it really as they suggest, or it`s all about money making


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mira said:


> Has anyone ever heard how peptides affect the female body and fat burning? I'm a bodybuilder, I want to try some kind of a new booster


 Peptides act the same for females as they do for men, dosing is also the same 1mcg per kg


----------

